# Leader three speed



## theterrym (Oct 11, 2015)

This arrived at my house last night. I painted a bike for a give away at a local show this summer and this was my payment. 
It looks pretty low end, but its in beautiful condition. Seat is perfect, original red line tires, missing the brake cable, but that's a 
pretty easy fix. I tried looking for info, but not much available. I know it was made in Quebec Canada, after that I couldn't find anything.


----------

